# Road Trip : Algarve - Portugal im Sommer 2013



## PortugalTrialer (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Trial-Freunde,
ich habe vor im August 2013 nach Portugal zu fahren. Das Trial-Bike kommt natürlich mit. War letztes Jahr schon an der Algarve und es ist einfach der Hammer.
Ich wollte dieses Jahr eventuell ein paar Leute mitnehmen, die Bock haben auf Sonne, Trial, Strand und mehr. Ich persönlich fahre wohl 4 Wochen. Wie lange ich davon an der Algarve (der Südküste) verbringe, hängt von euch ab. 
-Eine günstige Bleibe kann ich besorgen. 
-Großer Kombi mit Fahrradträger kommt mit. (Vorausgesetzt es finden sich genug Leute für die Reise)

So, nun wollte ich euch fragen, wer alles Interesse hätte?
Für Anregungen und Ideen bin ich gerne offen. Nur die Zeit sollte sich auf August 2013 beschränken. 
Ich muss das alles rechtzeitig planen, um früh zu wissen ob Flug oder Auto/s. Damit rechtzeitig gebucht werden kann.
Ich wohne Übrigens in Hamburg, von wo aus die Reise auch starten wird. Aufgabeln ist aber auch möglich. Dann haut mal in die Tasten.
Ich hoffe ich finde hier zahlreiche Interessenten. 

Gruß 
Sergio


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe definitiv interesse, nur kann ich erst im Februar sagen, ob ich mitkomme.
Noch ist unklar ob ich Arbeiten gehe/zur Schule zud em Zeitpunkt. Falls nicht komm ich gerne mit.
Also interesse ist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PortugalTrialer (25. Dezember 2012)

*Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack *

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ub9pWP4k-o"]Trial Bike : Portugal - Algarve / Summer 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## holmar (25. Dezember 2012)

ein wunderschönes land. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## PortugalTrialer (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wollt hier mal ein par *Infos* zu meinen Vorstellungen loswerden:

*Unterkunft:*
-4 Zimmer-Apartment für 1000 für einen Monat, bzw. 500 für zwei Wochen.
- In Portimao, 5-Auto-Minuten vom Strand Praia da Rocha.
- Selbstverplegung! 

*Reise:* 
_Auto:_ 
Bei 5 Personen, die 4 Wochen bleiben möchten, würden wir mit meinem Auto fahren.(großer Kombi) 
Die Kosten würden hier bei ca. 1000 für hin und zurück liegen.
_Flug:_
Finde ich eher unvorteilhaft, da man so ja kein Auto vor Ort hat.
Der Flug von Hamburg nach Faro und zurück liegt zur Zeit bei ca. 230 + 100 wegen den Rad.

*Kosten:*
Werden durch die Anzahl an Leuten geteilt. Also optimaler weise für 5 Personen: 400 pro Person für 4 Wochen. Dazu kommen natürlich noch Kosten vor Ort für Verpflegung und mehr.

*Planung:*
Bis Ende Februar müsste ich wissen wer alles mitkommt, um alles rechtzeitig zu buchen. Im Notfall würde ich mich auch auf 2 Wochen umstimmen lassen. Bei mehr als 5 Personen bräuchte man ein 2. Auto.


_Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir ein Feedback dazu geben könntet..._


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Januar 2013)

Falls es nachher nur um 2 Wochen geht, würde ich definitiv Interesse haben. Kann ab dem 5 August und dann etwa 2-3 Wochen..


----------



## PortugalTrialer (12. Januar 2013)

Da ein Monat doch für die meisten zu lange ist, würde mich mal interessieren wie viele sich denn 2 Wochen vorstellen könnten? 

Kosten würden hier dann in etwa bei 300 pro Person liegen (bei 5 Personen). 

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich das Projekt aber zum Scheitern verurteilt, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.
Kaum einer meldet sich oder gibt seine Meinung dazu ab.

Hoffe auf mehr Interesse bis zum Februar. Also meldet euch


----------



## PortugalTrialer (8. März 2013)

Moin alle Zusammen,

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, biete ich nun noch zwei Wochen im August an.
Das wäre dann vom 5.8.13 bis zum 18.8.13.
Preis setzte ich hier mal fest mit 100  + Verpflegung und so.
Die Anreise müsst ihr aber selbst organisieren. Abholung von Faro ist möglich. Eventuell sogar von Lissabon. Ich werde ein Auto vor Ort haben.

Bei Interesse, bitte melden.


----------

